# What fish for a 10 gallon?



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay you may have heard that I was going to get a baby bio-orb, all of that has changed, I know have my very own 10 gallon tank, well, I think it's ten gallon, I haven't measure it is DEFFIANTLY 10 or MORE! So yeah, It was a good find but what fish should I have I'm thinking:

1.) Betta (Yeah, obviously)
2.) 2 Loachs
3.) 2 Ghost Shrimp
4.) 6 Zebra Fish
5.) 1 Pleco

I'm new to fish keeping, I don't have any of these fish yet, doing re-search first. But yeah, what do you think? If you can think of any fancy fish colourful or useful please say!


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Wait, no minus the Pleco, they grow to large =/


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

- Cories (aka corydoras catfish): Many varieties. They are small, freindly, and hardy little catfish. They should be kept in groups of 3 or more/ 
- Platies


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Most loaches need to be kept in groups of 6 or more because they're a schooling species. Zebra danios are extremely active fish--their constant movement can be a little much for a betta. Also, zebra danios prefer colder water than bettas do. I don't really agree with keeping platies with bettas either, since they are so brightly colored they can illicit aggression from a betta. Platies are also aggressive and can bully bettas--they also prefer harder water with higher salinity, bettas need soft water with no salinity. 

I suggest playing around a bit with this site: http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi there. I wouldn't blindly house a betta with a bunch of other fish until you have a good feel for the betta's personality... some are real sweethearts and don't mind having tankmates, while others are territorial psychopaths that will torment and kill anything that moves (I have both types of bettas). 

If your betta turns out to be closer to the psychopath range of personalities, you'll need to be prepared to house the betta separately - meaning now you have 2 fish tanks to care for...

For what it's worth, my sweetheart betta happily shares his cycled planted 10g with a shoal of pygmy cories. My betta hangs out in the front of the tank at the top, while the cories all pack together in the back bottom left corner of the tank.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Fermin said:


> Hi there. I wouldn't blindly house a betta with a bunch of other fish until you have a good feel for the betta's personality... some are real sweethearts and don't mind having tankmates, while others are territorial psychopaths that will torment and kill anything that moves (I have both types of bettas).
> 
> If your betta turns out to be closer to the psychopath range of personalities, you'll need to be prepared to house the betta separately - meaning now you have 2 fish tanks to care for...
> 
> For what it's worth, my sweetheart betta happily shares his cycled planted 10g with a shoal of pygmy cories. My betta hangs out in the front of the tank at the top, while the cories all pack together in the back bottom left corner of the tank.


Well said. 

I have some who totally ignore shrimp, and others who spend their day hunting them down and nomming them. LOL 

So yeah, I would get a few ghost shrimp to test it out before you add some other fish. Always always always have a back up plan!!!! 

I would suggest some Cory Cats for a 10g. I agree to play around with Aqadvisor.com a little bit.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Before you stock anything I would cycle the tank first. Inverts (snails and shrimp) and scaleless fish (catfish) are very susceptible to burns from high ammonia levels and it's best if you can have your tank already cycled before adding them.

For a 10 gallon I would do a school of corys, some ghost shrimp, and a betta.


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks very much guys! I'll see if my betta is sociable with shrimp then add the corys if he is. Thanks, and I'll have a go on that site! Thanks again!


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

in my 10 gallon i have 6 WCMM, 2 male guppies, & my betta. all living peacefully&no aggression/problems since i set it up.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

but u may have a problem if the betta is already housed&territorial over the tank&adding fish may cause him to be pissed.? i put my other fish in the tank for a day then put the betta in a clear bottle and left him in there over night so they can see&observe each other& wenn i released him, he was swimming wth the guppies (not chasing). he has NEVER flared at any other fish too. but yea it depends on ur bettas personality.

(If u wanna know) 
my guppies are delta tequila sunrise guppies. very pretty yellow to red colors that addds color to the tank since my betta is bluish purple. i got them for $2.99 each at petsmart 

white cloud minnows are very easy to care for&mine are very friendly. they like to swim around&with the guppies&betta. though they do like colder temps(60-75 ) i keep mine at 76 & my betta is still acting the same as in 80 degree water. got them for $1 each at petsmart . all fisjh are VERY active& i feed them twice a day. all are healthy&happy


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks very much! Update on tank: It actually 15 gallons! =)


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

woooooow! You can get alot more fish


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay, more fish = more fun! =)


----------



## pettygil (Aug 25, 2010)

Oakly said:


> Yay, more fish = more fun! =)


The lady at the pet store sold me the Mickey Mouse Platies, along with the Betta, out of the same tank. Surprise, none of them get along. My Betta Bully just loves to chase and nip my Platies tails, though the Platies swim fast, sometimes they do get nipped. Then the platies nip each other, then again I have 2 male Platies, which maybe why that is happening.


----------

